# Propane pipe burner build



## snausage

Got tired of my old circular burner leaving me in the cold in the middle of a sausage cook ,so gonna build a tube burner ,it's 3/4 black gas pipe ,I'll post more pics as I go ...













IMG_20170109_145235579.jpg



__ snausage
__ Jan 9, 2017


----------



## SmokinAl

That looks like your going to have quite a nice looking burner!

Al


----------



## snausage

IMG_20170110_175849539.jpg



__ snausage
__ Jan 10, 2017





 gotta drill more holes so flame jumps across ,hole size is # 30 in long tubes ( 1/8th inch ) ,then put in smoke house and see what temps I get and can control ,don't want to much heat that I can't control low enough for sausage smoking , mad scientist building franken burner


----------



## daveomak

Did you have a calculator or chart to determine #of holes and their size vs. orifice size...  ??

Nice looking burner......


----------



## stovebolt

Looking good.

Chuck


----------



## snausage

I basically got real lucky , did quit a bit of surfing and the folks at Tejas manufacturing where I ordered venturi unit (the brass pc where propane tank attaches to ) were very helpfull.

The venturi unit comes predrilled  with a # 61 orifice which they state is for high pressure propane and comes in several diameters .

The size of the pipe is 3/4 black gas pipe , I measured inside of my vertical smokehouse and made sure burners  stayed six inches from the sides for saftey , and just built it to those dimensions .

I was expecting to have to adjust pipe length , get differant regulators , mess with burner hole size ( which I still might have to do ) but pretty happy with results so far .

Need to get unit inside smoke house and see what kinda heat I get .

To answer your question Dave yes there are alot of formulas out there , but my wee brain had trouble with them ...


----------



## dirtsailor2003

Looks good. Is that Teflon tape or pipe dope at the joints?

Cant wait to see your full set up. Are you going to install safety shut off device in case of flame out?


----------



## snausage

Yes Teflon tape it's temporary ,once I get it tweaked were I want it i will disassemble and torque everything down with pipe dope ,any suggestions on the type I should use for food ?              I drilled the number # 30 holes one inch apart and the flame wouldn't jump came back and drilled a # 40 between each one seemed to help . Good blue flame , I don't know if I'll install safety valve yet , haven't used on prior burners but you have sparked my interest , although death by smokehouse would be a good death ,joking I probably  will 













IMG_20170111_174152693.jpg



__ snausage
__ Jan 11, 2017





install one


----------



## crankybuzzard

We use BlackSwan pipe dope at the plant I work at.  We are SQF (Safe Quality Food) rated and this is approved for that.


----------



## dirtsailor2003

There's a good thread here that'll have to find. Guy converted to NG but installed a PID and a safety cut off. 

That would make an ideal set and forget sausage smoking shack.


----------



## snausage

Update ,doing a test cook/smoke today 

50 degrees in TN today and I can keep Temps low enough at these temps so I am pretty happy because when it is colder I know I will be in good shape .
I only use my out house for doing big batches of snausage (150lbs @ a time) and it is crude


----------



## snausage

IMG_20170114_145002375.jpg



__ snausage
__ Jan 14, 2017


----------



## snausage

IMG_20170114_144919910_HDR.jpg



__ snausage
__ Jan 14, 2017


----------



## snausage

Inside with smoke box over burner ,I know it's a rough set up but it works ,welder is buried in shop so will get something welded up this spring 













IMG_20170114_144938388.jpg



__ snausage
__ Jan 14, 2017


----------

